# Moving my cat from uk to Dubai



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

I have been quoted 1500 Stirling to bring my cat over from northern Ireland to Dubai. Is this steep or about right? He is about 5kg. 

Can anyone recommend a good pet relocation firm that will do everything?

Thanks.

K


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I've just (two weeks ago) paid £1,700 to a company to bring three Siamese cats to Dubai. I paid £180 on top to my vet for doing all the rabies vaccinations and paperwork.

Petair UK were fantastic in every way. It was the most stressful part of our move but everything went well. I wouldn't advise doing it on your own without a specialist company. There's so much that can go wrong.

£1,500 for one cat seems steep. And I don't think the cat's weight is too important. Best of luck.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been quoted 1500 Stirling to bring my cat over from northern Ireland to Dubai. Is this steep or about right? He is about 5kg.
> 
> ...


Hi, we did this in January, it cost approximately £1,400 plus 200+ in vets fees for two cats and one of them is a lot bigger than 5kg. I did some of it myself as it worked out cheaper. Weight and size is important as it affects the size of the crate which affects the cost. 

UK :cats need a pet passport, be microchipped, have a rabies jab and an export permit, you need a transport company (we used animal airlines who were excellent) and flew them from Glasgow (emirates), the transport company arrange flights and provide crate. I did the export permit myself – there is a website that you can use and they send the forms direct to vets.
Travelling with pets « Defra

UAE: You need an import permit, we used Dubai Kennel and Cattery (again excellent) who organised this for us (once we’d got passport and vaccination certificates). They picked up the cats from the airport, did the various checks and delivered them to the apartment. The flight came in at 1ish and they arrived at about 4. 

Timing is important – rabies jab has to be a more than 21 days from import (blood test not required as rabies not prevalent in UK but we will need this when we take them home), they also have to have a vet check up and the export permit completed no more than 3 days before flight. We got them checked over on Friday and they flew Sunday.

We took them to glasgow from Aberdeen to get a direct flight as it was shorter and if we used klm there was an additional charge for the care at Amsterdam -I'm not sure if this was just if there was a stop of more than x hours. 

Cost (approx) vets fees £ 250
Animal airlines £800
DKC £600
For two cats.
They arrived clean and happy, just slightly stressed but otherwise fine and are adjusting to life in a high rise…

It was quite easy to do some of it myself, I had been quoted nearly double for a company to do it for me, both animal airlines and dkc were very helpful and had worked together a lot previously. 

Janet


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I can second the shout for PetAirUK. At least so far; I and the cats don't arrive in Dubai for another another 2 weeks. They have been really good to deal with, very prompt despite my constant questions!

We've paid just over £2k for 2 cats, but that includes everything, including pick-up from our house, cattery for a week, paperwork, crate and delivery to our apartment in Dubai.

Good luck with the move...


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. This is very helpful. I would like a quote as long as this snt breaking any forum rules.

Thanks

K


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. This is very helpful. I would like a quote as long as this snt breaking any forum rules.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> K


Come to think of it, it probably does. So I'll back out on my offer. Check out www.petmeonline.com. Should have a nice list of relocation specialists. Goodluck!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't know if it helps but I'm paying just under £1500 to bring my dog out, with KLM via Amsterdam (inducing an overnight stay). This is everything except getting him to/from
Airports. It's a lot (as my hubby to me when he found out, but if if means a safe trip, is there a price ? ) I love my wee dog, and at the end of the day, I wanted to go, so worth paying for a good service! Using www.shipyourpet.com. My contact had been Emelye, and she's great!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would not always go for the cheapest price when it comes to putting your precious pet into a company's hands. Get personal recommendations. Go with a specialist company, not someone who has a pet department tagged on to their main business. You are paying for the assurance that if something goes wrong, your pet is with people who know what to do to sort things out.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems a bit expensive, we paid $1500 CDN (940 GBP)for 2 cats coming all the way from Canada. I would check out some more company's and get some more quotes. It doesn't hurt.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just to add to this as I want to bring my cats out as well .... do you need a letter from your landlord to say that they can stay in your accomodation?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

MissS_185 said:


> Just to add to this as I want to bring my cats out as well .... do you need a letter from your landlord to say that they can stay in your accomodation?


Cats are generally accepted here so I wouldn't worry much!


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks - the school I am going to work for keep telling me UAE rules say cats are not allowed in apartments but from what I've read and posted before this doesn't seem to be the case - so was going to go to the landlord direct. I want to start the process of getting them ready but wasn't sure whether the company moving them would want a letter!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It's wise to get landlord's agreement as he/she can kick you out if you're in breach of apartment block regulations. There no-pet warning signs in most of the apartment buildings we saw but they seem to be openly flouted with people walking their dogs right in front of the security guard in reception.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MissS_185 said:


> Thanks - the school I am going to work for keep telling me UAE rules say cats are not allowed in apartments


Are they providiving the apartment?


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes - or I can have a living allowance instead.


----------

